
Ask HN: What is your favorite audio book? - tmaly
I am curious what others have as a favorite audio book(s).<p>Right now I am enjoying  How to Fail at Almost Everything and still Win Big  by Scott Adams.<p>Anything You Want by Derek Sivers has been great.<p>Linchpin by Seth Godin was suggested by a friend across the Atlantic and it turned out to be really good.<p>On Writing Well by William Zinsser was great.
======
msisk6
I'd recommend anything by Simon Winchester.

He writes interesting non-fiction books and reads them for the audio versions.

Just this morning on my drive into work I finished "The Men Who United the
States: America's Explorers, Inventors, Eccentrics and Mavericks, and the
Creation of One Nation, Indivisible". Before that was "Pacific: Silicon Chips
and Surfboards, Coral Reefs and Atom Bombs, Brutal Dictators, Fading Empires,
and the Coming Collision of the World's Superpowers".

Previous books of his include "The Map That Changed the World" about the first
geologic map of Britain", "The Meaning of Everything" about the creation of
the Oxford English Dictionary, and "Krakatoa: The Day the World Exploded".
Good listens, all.

------
mdip
I only listen to fiction audiobooks, preferring text for non-fiction since I
read that sort of book differently.

Might not fit with what you're asking for but I have to recommend the original
five books in "The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy" trilogy, specifically the
ones read by the author, Douglas Adams. It's one of the best _narrated_ (and
of course, written) books I've listened to. Because the author is a _very_
proficient narrator, the books in audio form add some elements that get missed
by your inner voice when reading it directly.

~~~
enkiv2
How does the audiobook compare with the radio play? (After all, the books were
an -- albeit unfaithful -- adaptation of the radio play, which came first.)

------
enkiv2
Deep Leaf Audio did a really excellent audiobook version of The Illuminatus
Trilogy that adds some layers on top of the book itself. I usually don't
bother with audiobooks -- it's slower and more effort than reading -- but with
that particular book it's worthwhile.

